# Radler werden im Wald ausgebremst ....



## Mc_Fly (7. September 2011)

Auszug aus der Rhein-Zeitung von heute (07.09.2011) morgen ...


Wer rund um Boppard mit dem Fahrrad im Wald unterwegs ist, muss damit rechnen, kontrolliert zu werden. Betroffen ist beispielsweise der Weg vom Gedeonseck zur Talstation der Bopparder Sesselbahn, der für Radfahrer eigentlich tabu ist. Doch viele Biker halten sich nicht an das Verbot. Gleiches gilt für den *Wolfskopf* (Mühltal) oder die *Elfenley *(entlang der Hunsrückbahnstrecke). Auch die Hochlei zwischen *Fleckertshöhe *und *Weiler *erfreut sich bei Radlern verbotenerweise immer größerer Beliebtheit. Hier wollen die Behörden Hand in Hand arbeiten und die Radfahrer mit Verwarnungen ausbremsen.

Den ganzen Artikel könnt Ihr hier weiter lesen ....
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regionales/hunsrueck_artikel,-Radler-werden-im-Wald-ausgebremst-_arid,301988.html


----------



## Rockyalex! (8. September 2011)

Hi Biker,
schlimme Sache, die Akzeptanz der Biker nimmt offensichtlich ab.
15 km von Boppard siehts nicht besser aus. 
Traumpfad in Trimbs...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540866

Gehts weiter mit den Tälern in der Gegend? Nette, Elz, Brex?

Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde_kerle (10. September 2011)

Hallo,

das wundert mich nicht. So gibt es doch Gruppen, die sich für den 1. Mai eine MTB-Tour durch das Elztal ausdenken. Da tipp ich mir doch an die Stirn. Konfliktpotential ist hier enorm.
Manche Touren macht man besser unter der Woche oder im Winter.
Irgendwann stehen die Sheriffs überall im Wald und nichts wird mehr geduldet. 
Dann fahren wir alle auf den schönen breiten Waldautobahnen.

Gruss vom Kühlturm


----------



## Rockyalex! (14. September 2011)

Hi Biker,

@ Hangschieber: Gut mit dem Förster zu reden. War die Unterhaltung Zufall oder hast Du sie gesucht? Der Förster (Revier Nettetal usw.) hat auf meine Mail noch nicht geantwortet, würde auch gerne mal reden.

Im Nettetal hatte ich bisher auch nur einen "negativen" Kontakt mit einem Grundstücksbesitzer. 
Da gings nicht um Probleme zwischen Wanderern und Radlern oder Wege verlassen, sondern um "aussschließliche Nutzung seines Weges durch Wanderer". 
Laut seiner Aussage wurde er wegen seiner Brücke mal fast verklagt von einem Biker und sein Verhältnis ist anscheinend seitdem etwas gestört.
Der Weg, auf dem die Unterhaltung stattfand, war übrigens mehr als 3m breit und sein Geländewagen hatte neben uns noch genug Platz. 

Lass dich von den Protektorenfotos nicht täuschen; von mir wird *keine! *Kurve abgekürzt und Wanderer schnell Überholen gibts auch nicht, oft Überholen die uns...

zum Elztal: hier ist die Frequentierung meist eh niedrig, sofern man nicht  am 1. Mai fährt. 
Allerdings hat mir auch vor zwei Wochen ein Mann geholfen den Weg von einem umgestürzten Baum zu befreien. Seine Frau war ganz angetan von der Wegpflege und fragte mich, ob ich dafür bezahlt werde...

Ich frag mich halt manchmal, um wieviel Leute es überhaupt geht? Wie viele fahren mit Downhillern durch die Täler? Boppard mal ausgenommen.

Gruss Alex


----------



## Rockyalex! (14. September 2011)

Hi Biker,



Hangschieber schrieb:


> Nettetal
> Du schreibst von einem Grundstückbesitzer der die Schilder aufstellt.
> Tja als privater Grundstückbesitzer darf der gute Mann Schilder aufhängen und diese müssen dann leider auch von den betroffenen Gruppen beachtet werden. Und es kann auch geahndet werden
> RIESENSCHEI.....
> ...



Wir trafen den Mann an seiner Furt, durch die wir auch gefahren sind, da es sich auch hierbei um SEINE Brücke (Holz) handelt und Sie "zu gefährlich ist für die Radfahrer". 
Die andere Brücke (Stahl), wir gehen hier zu Fuß, weil Sie für uns zu schmal ist, war wohl Stein des Anstoßes. 
Da eine solche Klage allerdings unrealistisch ist (wie ich argumentierte) und auch nie zustande kam (wie er einlenkte), sehe ich den Stein eher im Kopf als in der Realität.

Es sind aber noch andere Abschnitte gesperrt. Dem kann doch nicht der halbe Trimbser Bann gehören... 
Hat der Förster was gesagt, ob er die anderen Sperrungen veranlasst hat?
Alex


----------



## gigabike_de (16. September 2011)

War eben noch in Hausen unterwegs, keine Schilder und keine Probleme. Bin auch durch den Kies gekommen. 
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das da solche Schilder, lange hängen würden 
Das kleine Stückchen in Trimbs, muss ich nicht unbedingt fahren. Liegt ja auch direkt am Dorf. Bin aber auch mehr der Tourer und nicht so der Trail Profi.
Das Gebiet an der Nette(Hausen), ist wirklich Privat Besitz (Motorrad Mohr), der ist aber sehr nett und duldet Wanderer und Biker. Der hat da gerade eine Fischtreppe gebaut und will dort ein kleines Wasserkraftwerk installieren. Finde ich gut!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Rockyalex! (17. September 2011)

Hi Jörg, hi Biker,
ich fahr morgen nachschauen, oder soll ich hingehen
Wäre ja schön, wenn Schilder weg wären.

Es gab/gibt welche für den Teilbereich oberhalb des Pferdehofes in beide Richtungen, direkt am Dorf runter an die Nette bzw. in Richtung Welling, dann noch das angesprochene Teilstück vor/über die private Brücke und an der Hauptverkehrsbrücke nahe des Traumpfadstartpunktes.

Bin gespannt
Alex


----------



## Benny_TSP (19. September 2011)

Gestern Abend kam in irgendeinem dritten Programm eine ausnahmsweise gelungene Reportage zu der Problematik "Mountainbiker"...
Hat die zufällig noch jmd. gesehen und evtl. den Namen der Sendung parat???


----------



## sebot.rlp (19. September 2011)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> Gestern Abend kam in irgendeinem dritten Programm eine ausnahmsweise gelungene Reportage zu der Problematik "Mountainbiker"...
> Hat die zufällig noch jmd. gesehen und evtl. den Namen der Sendung parat???



Gestern wüsste ich nicht. Allerdings kam am Donnerstag Abend im BR ein sehr erfreulicher Beitrag über Mountainbiker in der Sendung Bergauf-Bergab. Ist hier in der Mediathek eingestellt.

http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bccode=both


----------



## Rockyalex! (20. September 2011)

Hi,
ich würde gerne mal wissen, was da los ist. Haben die Remet Leute uns seit neuestem auf dem Kicker? Die haben auf meine Mail nicht mal geantwortet und jetzt beanspruchen sie die Wege alle für sich und das auch noch ausschließlich. Gibts denn wirklich soviel Stress in der letzten Zeit? Wer sind denn die Chaoten überhaupt?
 Gruss Alex


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. September 2011)

Oh man. Das läuft zur Zeit komplett aus dem Ruder. Hat der Remet auch in Trimbs die Trails gesperrt?

Immerhin zeigt der Artikel auch zwei Beführworter unseres Sports auf. Zudem stellt er klar, dass es meistens nur ein den "Chaoten" liegt. Wir fahren schon seit Jahren durch die Wälder der Region und bisher gab es sehr wenige bis gar keine Probleme und Konflikte. 

Das größte Problem das wir haben ist die neue Generation Mountainbiker. Zum einen werden die Biker immer jünger, welche m.M. nach leider die Meisten nicht das nötige Verantwortungsbewusstsein haben und zum anderen werden die Trails mitlerweile immer mehr als Rennstrecke benutzt. 

Leider kann man die Mountainbiker nach außen hin sehr schwer unterteilen, so dass wir alle über einen Kamm gescherrt werden müssen. Im Prinzip sind es einige wenige die uns diese Probleme bescheren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. September 2011)

Trotz des, auch von mir nachvollziehbaren, Ärgers einiger, krieg ich nen riiiesen Hals, wenn ich solch pauschalisierende Aussagen wie "Vollprotektorenjunkies" lese...
Hier werden mal wieder alle FR-, DH-Fahrer über einen Kamm geschert. Es gibt auf allen Seiten Chaoten. Immer diese Stigmatisierung einzelner MTB-Bereiche...


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Trotz des, auch von mir nachvollziehbaren, Ärgers einiger, krieg ich nen riiiesen Hals, wenn ich solch pauschalisierende Aussagen wie "Vollprotektorenjunkies" lese...
> Hier werden mal wieder alle FR-, DH-Fahrer über einen Kamm geschert. Es gibt auf allen Seiten Chaoten. Immer diese Stigmatisierung einzelner MTB-Bereiche...



Es war sicher nicht so gemeint wie es geschrieben worde. Alle sind es definitiv nicht. Ich selbst und viele Freunde von mir fahren alle mit Protektoren und verhalten uns stets sehr freundlich auf dem Trail und fahren vorausschauend. 
Man muss allerdings sagen, dass es m.M. die meisten "Chaoten" sind. Denn ein CC-Fahrer fährt selter Trails bzw. fährt diese wesentlich langsamer runter als so manch anderer Freerider/Downhiller. Da fühlen sich die Leute dann auch eher weniger gefährdet als wenn jemand plötzlich mit 30-40 km/h um die Kurve geschossen kommt. 

Die Bikeinteressen wandeln sich mitlerweile immer mehr in Richtung Freeride/Downhill und da liegt genau das Problem, wenn dann keine Rücksicht genommen wird. Vor dem Wandel gab es nämlich bisher fast keine Konflikte.

Das Stichwort "Leben und leben lassen" sollten viele mal verwirklichen.


----------



## client (21. September 2011)

.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. September 2011)

Mir ist bewusst, dass sich die meisten Chaoten in diesen Bereichen wiederfinden. Trotzdem sollte man über seine Wortwahl nachdenken. Wir fahren z.B. auf unserer oder anderen genehmigten Strecken und uns begegnen Wanderer eher mit Interesse. Also falle ich auch in die Fraktion Protektorenjunkie, finde es aber ärgerlich pauschal in dieses Licht gerückt zu werden. Über das gleiche Verhalten beschwert man sich bei Wanderern...


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. September 2011)

bin gerade geschockt ....

Habe ein Video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1imi98Tjl4U"]Boppard Trail      - YouTube[/nomedia] auf Youtube gefunden,
wo 2 Idioten (sorry, wenn ich´s so ausdrücke) mitten zur
besten Wanderzeit die Ripp runterblasen.

Man kann richtig gut erkennen, dass die 2 wenig Rücksicht auf Wanderer genommen haben.

1. Wie blöd kann man sein an so einem Tag die RIPP zu befahren
2. Keine Rücksicht auf Wanderer zu nehmen
3. Das Video noch online Stellen

Wenn der Stadtrat oder das Forstamt dieses Video gezeigt bekommen,
kann man sich denken was passiert !!!!!

 ..... !


----------



## sebot.rlp (23. September 2011)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> bin gerade geschockt ....
> 
> Habe ein Video Boppard Trail      - YouTube auf Youtube gefunden,
> wo 2 Idioten (sorry, wenn ich´s so ausdrücke) mitten zur
> ...



Ich verstehe deine Aufregung, aber durch deine Verlinkung des Videos verbreitest du es immer weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (24. September 2011)

Ich kanns kaum glauben...bin bestürzt... und Sebot hat natürlich recht.

Alex, 
der sich grad über den Namensvettern aus dem Video aufregt.


----------



## gigabike_de (25. September 2011)

Bin gestern mal ein Teil vom Elzbach Trail gefahren.
Von Monreal bis Pyrmonter Mühle. Habe 8 Wanderer Pärchen getroffen,
und eine große Reitergruppe. Mit allen Wanderen ein paar freundliche Worte gewechselt, keinerlei Probleme oder auch nur böse Blicke.
Sollte man aber nicht, in größeren Gruppen befahren, ist teilweise wirklich sehr eng und dann würde man wohl schon stören.
Bin dann zur Nette gewechselt und wieder zurück nach Mayen.
Habe jetzt auch das Schild, in Hausen, an der Metallbrücke entdeckt.
Kome sonst immer von der anderen Seite 
Ich denke, man muß das nicht wirklich ernst nehmen.

Gruß DarkHorse


----------



## Chr!s (28. September 2011)

Und wieder gibt's Wasser auf die Mühlen derer, die unserer Sportart nicht unbedingt wohlgesonnen sind:

Rhein-Hunsrück-Zeitung von Dienstag:


----------



## client (28. September 2011)

.


----------



## Rockyalex! (30. September 2011)

Hi Biker

Hat der ganze Zauber eigentlich vielleicht was mit dem Biker aus Puderbach zu tun, der die Verbandsgemeinde verklagt hat? Mit seinem Sturz haben sich wohl mehrere Gericht schon beschäftigt.

Hat jemand von euch was drüber gehört?

Es muss doch einen Grund haben, dass der Focus der Presse, der Wanderwegbetreuer und der Förster jetzt so auf den Bikern liegt. Haben die Verbandsgemeinden vielleicht Angst vor Klagen?


Alex


----------



## Chr!s (30. September 2011)

Für den Bereich Boppard würde ich den Biker aus Puderbach wohl nicht als Auslöser annehmen. 
Wie ich hörte, war der letzte Artikel auch nicht unbedingt von der Forstverwaltung initiiert, sondern von einem Reporter/einer Reporterin der RHZ, der/die mit dem Zug (wie im Artikel auch zu sehen) an der Rampe im Wald vorbeigefahren ist und dann den Förster informiert hat.
Die Berichterstattung in der RHZ läuft derzeit auch zweigleisig, auf der einen Seite werden die MTBler verteufelt, indem sie als rüpelhaft und rücksichtslos dargestellt werden, kreuz und quer durch den Wald bretternd und überall Rampen aus dem Boden stampfend.
Andererseits werden der Bikepark und Amirs Session in den Himmel hoch gelobt.

Sicherlich kann es nicht sein, dass jeder auf Teufel komm raus seinen Individualismus ausleben muss und damit die Natur und ggfls. die Mitmenschen belästigt oder gar schädigt. Es kann aber auch nicht sein, dass man sich wünscht die Mountainbiker, nur weil eine solche Einrichtung in dem Bereich vorhanden ist, ausschließlich in den Bikepark verbannen zu können. Diesen Anschein macht mittlerweile die Berichterstattung.
Dass dieser Wunsch jedoch utopisch ist, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Sparten im MTB-Sport, ist den zuständigen Personen zwar klar, aber die Propaganda geht in die Richtung, dass die Öffentlichkeit sagt: "Die Biker haben doch ihren Park, sollen sie dort fahren."


----------



## miyata (30. September 2011)

Genau die Strecke bin ich am Montag noch gefahren. Es macht wirklich keinen Unterschied. Ich hab im ganzen Nettetal bis nach Mayen sonst kein Schild gesehen.


----------



## MrDownhill97 (14. Oktober 2011)

client schrieb:


> Und hinter der Matratze fährt gerade die Bahn oder ein Bus direkt durch den Wald!?
> Super!
> Dabei ist die Rampe doch aus Holz gebaut, also vollkommen Umweltverträglich, wie die Unterlage aus Hanf sicher auch.
> 
> ...


 
Den 2,5 Meter Drop aus der Rhein-Hunsrück-Zeitung habe ich und noch einpaar Freunde gebaut !!! Es kommt ziemlich in Frage das die Bahnführer den Förser informiert haben da sie uns auch gefragt haben ob wir dden Drop fahren !!

Meine Mudda sagt auch : " Lieber im Walb einen Weg von 50 cm bauen als in Emmeslhausen im Park Alte Leute zu bespunken und sonst noch so assotailes machen. Die sollen mal lieber da die Polizei hin stellen als ein paar Downhillern im Wald zu sagen das die hier nicht langfahren dürfen. Erstens: Außerdem macht das Wild sich auch ihre Wege durch den Wald und durchwülen alles. Zweitens: Die Bahn macht mehr krach als ihr und verscheucht das Wild mehr.
( Nichts gegen die Bahn !!! Die ist super den dadurch kommen wir wieder schnell hoch  )
Es wurde bis heute noch keiner angehalten.

Gruß Andy


----------



## MrDownhill97 (14. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngcXbzbZpX8"]Downhill Buchholz ( Boppard ) - Utah !!Specialized Big Hit!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Im Video seht ihr das wir nur sachen aus Holz bauen !!


----------



## stasi (14. Oktober 2011)

deine mudda sagt bestimmt auch: "lieber ein gestaendnis im web2.0 platzieren, als einen gedanken an orthographie zu verschwenden."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (14. Oktober 2011)

Ihr Deppen, wie doof muß man sein...auch noch ein video vom Trail im Web zu platzieren ihr gehört echt alle an den Pranger gestellt!


----------



## Mc_Fly (15. Oktober 2011)

MrDownhill97 schrieb:


> Im Video seht ihr das wir nur sachen aus Holz bauen !!



Ähmmmm.
Es geht nicht um das Ökologische Bauen .....


----------



## stasi (15. Oktober 2011)

der zustaendige foerster wird ihm und seinen eltern die problematik schon eroertern - und eine rechnung fuer rueckbau und entsorgung duerfte er auch mitbringen...



			
				MrDownhill97 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens: Außerdem macht das Wild sich auch ihre Wege durch den Wald und durchwülen alles.


wild darf das, denn wild lebt dort. das ganze nennt sich oekosystem.
du darfst dein kinderzimmer durchwuehlen, denn dort lebst du. das ganze nennt sich adoleszenz.



			
				MrDownhill97 schrieb:
			
		

> Zweitens: Die Bahn macht mehr krach als ihr und verscheucht das Wild mehr.


wild kennt die bahn(strecke), deren geraeusche und fahrzeiten. die bahn fraest weder neue schneisen in den wald noch baut sie obstacles.


----------



## silverdiver (15. Oktober 2011)

@stasi, joky und mcfly: ich gebe euch grundsätzlich recht, aber wenn ich mir den ganzen fred hier durchlese habt ihr doch probleme mit mountainbikern die "unsanft" mit wanderern umgehen. bevor die rampe da im wald stand war da garantiert ein trail den ihr alle irgendwann mal runtergefahren seid ohne dabei auf wanderer zu stoßen... ja leider haben sich da scheinbar ein paar jungs die mühe gemacht einen schon vorhandenen drop um 2 meter über die kante heraus zu verlängern... frage 1: wen interessiert es? die zeitung druckt artikel IMMER zur steigerung ihrer auflage, damit verdienen die ihr geld. Und zufällig lässt sich harmonie nicht zu geld machen. frage 2: wenn der weg schon da war, sind die im video zu sehenden biker jetzt die wurzel des übels? wir bewegen uns viel in der eifel, auch abseits des waldautobahnen und ob dabei wirklich jeder weg "offiziell freigegeben" ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. das muss dann aber auch ein wanderer so sehen. die meisten probleme entstehen doch nicht auf der waldautobahn die für alle da ist, sondern auf genau eben diesen kleinen trampelpfaden, bei denen herr schmitz mit seinen 75jahren niemals dachte das da so ein paar "verrückte" (in unser alle raugen ganz normale, durchschnittlich talentierte) mountainbiker zumeist runterfahren. das problem ist, das durch DH-helm und brille nebst entsprechender bekleidung eigentlich immer ein "aggressives" äußeres vorgetäuscht wird, und wenn du nun gefühlt mit 0,3kmh zu schnell an herrn schmitz vorbeifährst beschleicht ihn nur ein gedanke: DU *********!!!!! dabei ist eigentlich nichts passiert. als "normaler" mountainbiker wäre die gleiche situation etwas anders ausgegangen: herr schmitz hätte dir in die augen geguckt, den schweiß vom anstieg auf deiner stirn gesehen und während du grüßend an ihm vorbeigefahren bist, die einen guten tag gewünscht und sich gedacht: "du vollidiot, hier mit dem rad raufzufahren. ist doch viel zu steil und eng. ich hätte das nicht gekonnt." und wer bitte hat ne klingel am rad? wanderer von hinten mit 30kmh zu überholen geht gar nicht. man selbst würde ja auch am herzinfarkt sterben, wenn man so erschrocken wird.
ich denke auch ihr solltet die dh-fraktion tolerieren. genauso wie die die wanderer oder die natur an sich ein wenig mehr tolerieren könnten... und ZACK hätten alle weniger probleme und mehr spass an ihrer freizeit.


----------



## Joki (15. Oktober 2011)

silverdiver schrieb:


> @stasi, joky und mcfly: ich gebe euch grundsätzlich recht, aber wenn ich mir den ganzen fred hier durchlese habt ihr doch probleme mit mountainbikern die "unsanft" mit wanderern umgehen. bevor die rampe da im wald stand war da garantiert ein trail den ihr alle irgendwann mal runtergefahren seid ohne dabei auf wanderer zu stoßen... ja leider haben sich da scheinbar ein paar jungs die mühe gemacht einen schon vorhandenen drop um 2 meter über die kante heraus zu verlängern... frage 1: wen interessiert es? die zeitung druckt artikel IMMER zur steigerung ihrer auflage, damit verdienen die ihr geld. Und zufällig lässt sich harmonie nicht zu geld machen. frage 2: wenn der weg schon da war, sind die im video zu sehenden biker jetzt die wurzel des übels? wir bewegen uns viel in der eifel, auch abseits des waldautobahnen und ob dabei wirklich jeder weg "offiziell freigegeben" ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. das muss dann aber auch ein wanderer so sehen. die meisten probleme entstehen doch nicht auf der waldautobahn die für alle da ist, sondern auf genau eben diesen kleinen trampelpfaden, bei denen herr schmitz mit seinen 75jahren niemals dachte das da so ein paar "verrückte" (in unser alle raugen ganz normale, durchschnittlich talentierte) mountainbiker zumeist runterfahren. das problem ist, das durch DH-helm und brille nebst entsprechender bekleidung eigentlich immer ein "aggressives" äußeres vorgetäuscht wird, und wenn du nun gefühlt mit 0,3kmh zu schnell an herrn schmitz vorbeifährst beschleicht ihn nur ein gedanke: DU *********!!!!! dabei ist eigentlich nichts passiert. als "normaler" mountainbiker wäre die gleiche situation etwas anders ausgegangen: herr schmitz hätte dir in die augen geguckt, den schweiß vom anstieg auf deiner stirn gesehen und während du grüßend an ihm vorbeigefahren bist, die einen guten tag gewünscht und sich gedacht: "du vollidiot, hier mit dem rad raufzufahren. ist doch viel zu steil und eng. ich hätte das nicht gekonnt." und wer bitte hat ne klingel am rad? wanderer von hinten mit 30kmh zu überholen geht gar nicht. man selbst würde ja auch am herzinfarkt sterben, wenn man so erschrocken wird.
> ich denke auch ihr solltet die dh-fraktion tolerieren. genauso wie die die wanderer oder die natur an sich ein wenig mehr tolerieren könnten... und ZACK hätten alle weniger probleme und mehr spass an ihrer freizeit.



wenn es so wäre wie du schreibt, wäre es halb so wild und die Probleme einfacher lösbar.
ich will es kurz machen:
1. werden nicht nur vorhandene Wege genutzt sondern neue in den waldboden gefräst und irgendwelche waghalsigen Holzkonstruktionen in den Wald gezimmert. Die Dinger sind mehr als gefährlich und wenn sie nicht mehr gebraucht werden liegt der Dreck im Wald rum mit Nägel, tlw. Beschichtungen usw.usf.
Und die Wege die vorhanden sind werden zusätzlich noch bis aufs letzte zerbombt und gnadenlos in Richtung Falllinie abgekürzt
.
2. sind einige Fahrer rücksichtsloser als von dir beschrieben

und 3.
werden dann nach dem es schon permanent Zoff in der Presse und wohl auch vor Ort im Wald gab, noch stolz videos von den wilden Wegen gedreht und im Netz für immer und ewig platziert.,,...echt klasse, mir fällt dazu echt nichts mehr ein !

Ich komme grade von ner 40 KM Runde zurück ich hab komischerweise nie Probleme mit Fußgängern Jägern/Förstern und was weiss ich wem noch.

Es gilt nach wie vor das Motto:
"Wie man in den Wald schallt, so schallt es zurück" !!


----------



## client (15. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## silverdiver (15. Oktober 2011)

@client: vielleicht nicht typisch für eine bestimmte denkstruktur, aber sicher schon ein guter schritt zu einer festgefahrenen situation. 
ich habe sicher kein verständnis dafür wenn man im wald rücksichtslos miteinander umgeht, aber wie du schon sagtest: von einer sachlichen gesprächsgrundlage ist man da schon etwas abgekommen.
ich denke der wald ist groß genug und ich glaube nicht das alle über einen kamm geschert werden. wenn man vernünftig miteinander redet finden sich doch lösungen. wart ihr mal im wald wenn die jungs da über ihren drop geknallt sind? 
seid ihr mal mit denen gefahren? 
so kommt man auf dem fahrrad wohl am einfachsten ins gespräch und so lassen sich doch für alle akzeptable situationen schaffen... durch unverständnis und verbale attacken hier im forum ist auch keinem geholfen. 
denn nicht jeder weiß was ihr wisst. dreht zusammen eine runde und redet zusammen mit dem förster oder pächter... so finden sich lösungen für alle. normal-mtb-ler glücklich, dh-junkies glücklich und förster wieder beruhigt.


----------



## stasi (16. Oktober 2011)

client schrieb:


> Es ist die Wortwahl die Du verwendest, die jedwede sachliche Diskussion im Keim erstickt.
> Will sagen: du glaubst nur du handelst als einziger richtig und alle anderen haben unrecht.
> Diese Überhöhung der eigenen Person führt ja gerade zu den Konflikten, die einzelne Zeitgenossen miteinander haben. Denk darüber mal "nüchtern" nach!



reflexion?



client schrieb:


> Die Oberlehrer sollten doch echt dankbar sein, dass sich die Biker ernsthaft für den Wald interessieren  und ihn mit eigener Hände Kraft bereichern.





client schrieb:


> In den Ostblockländer, in Spanien oder vielen  anderen Staaten macht das Feuerzeug aus den Wäldern Bauland oder Spekulationsflächen!!


----------



## Joki (16. Oktober 2011)

client schrieb:


> Verzichte einfach drei Monate auf alle Nachrichten, TV, Radio, Zeitung, Pc-Spiele usw. und dann schau Dir die Welt noch einmal genau an.
> Es ist die Wortwahl die Du verwendest, die jedwede sachliche Diskussion im Keim erstickt.
> Im Kern ist der blau markierte Teil deines Beitrages der wichtigste Teil. Die Aussage daraus ist typisch für eine bestimmte Denkstruktur! Will sagen: du glaubst nur du handelst als einziger richtig und alle anderen haben unrecht.
> Diese Überhöhung der eigenen Person führt ja gerade zu den Konflikten, die einzelne Zeitgenossen miteinander haben. Denk darüber mal "nüchtern" nach!



Erstens existieren die Probleme nicht erst seit gestern sondern schon einige Jahre, zweitens wurde schon seit 2002 ein gemeinsames Gespräch geführt, gebracht hat es leider nur kurzzeitig was.
Deine Behauptung ich würde meine eigene Person als überhöht ansehen, ist totaler Quatsch....Fakt ist nur das ich einfach das ganze Dilemma leid bin und der normale Mtbler auch keine Holzkonstruktionen im Wald errichtet. Daher grenzt sich der Personenkreis, die die Sachen fahren, errichten und den Zoff produzieren stark ein.
Und ich finde es mehr als legitim wenn man diese dann auch gezielt zur Rede stellt und nicht die Schuld bei allen Radfahrern, die sich im Wald bewegen, sucht.
Laß dir noch eins gesagt sein....mein Wortwahl im obigen Beitrag ist eher untertrieben als übertrieben, scheinbar kennst du die Realität in unserem Wald nicht....es wird kontinuierlich schlimmer.

Trotzdem schönen Sonntag

Joki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDownhill97 (16. Oktober 2011)

stasi schrieb:


> wild darf das, denn wild lebt dort. das ganze nennt sich oekosystem.
> du darfst dein kinderzimmer durchwuehlen, denn dort lebst du. das ganze nennt sich adoleszenz..


 
Leute seid ihr pingelig geworden!! Es geht hier nur um ein weg der nicht breiter als 50 cm ist und der Dreck ( Boden ) gelegentlich zu seite gereumt wird !! Was ist da dran bitte so schlimm ?? 

Die Wandrerer die wir bis jetzt gesehen haben haben uns immer angehalten und gefragt was wir hier machen und die waren immer sehr interessiert an dem Sport !!


----------



## stasi (16. Oktober 2011)

MrDownhill97 schrieb:


> Die Wandrerer die wir bis jetzt gesehen haben haben uns immer angehalten und gefragt was wir hier machen und die waren immer sehr interessiert an dem Sport !!


----------



## silverdiver (16. Oktober 2011)

MrDownhill97 schrieb:


> Leute seid ihr pingelig geworden!! Es geht hier nur um ein weg der nicht breiter als 50 cm ist und der Dreck ( Boden ) gelegentlich zu seite gereumt wird !! Was ist da dran bitte so schlimm ??
> 
> Die Wandrerer die wir bis jetzt gesehen haben haben uns immer angehalten und gefragt was wir hier machen und die waren immer sehr interessiert an dem Sport !!




MrDownhill97... Ich denke mal das du Baujahr97 bist? daher verstehe ich sicher das du von gültigen gesetzen und regelungen auch im wald nicht viel gehört hast. ich würde empfehlen vielleicht erstmal hier im Forum unter OPEN TRAILS vielleicht sogar ALLE freds und beiträge zu lesen. den oben abgegebenen kommentar halte ich für genau das problem was ca. 99% aller "normalo" - biker mit dir / euch haben. ihr interessiert euch nicht für eure umwelt sondern bewegt euch auf grenzwertigen pfaden ohne dabei rücksicht zu nehmen. wenn ihr so weitermacht könnt ihr mal davon ausgehen das ihr demnächst gar nicht mehr im wald fahrt, da dieser zur radfreien zone wird. und das nur weil ihr euch nicht richtig informiert und das auch so umsetzt. 
solange der wald nicht in eurem besitz ist habt ihr da eigentlich gar nix umzuräumen... 
schade um die schönen trails und touren.


----------



## [FW] FLO (16. Oktober 2011)

So wie ein paar hier schreiben, herrscht wohl schon seit Jahren Krieg in unseren Wäldern. Da war ich wohl immer zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort, oder besser gesagt zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort! Da sollte man wohl in Zukunft den fetten Engländer oder die Kettenpeitsche dabei haben, um sich verteidigen zu können.

Wenn ein paar Jungs im Wald was bauen, dann können sie dort schon mal niemanden über den Haufen fahren. Rechtens ist es sicher nicht, und an manchen Stellen auch nicht gut für das Ökosystem.
Aber wer von euch hat als Kind nicht mal nen Staudamm oder ein Baumhaus gebaut? Das ist genauso nicht rechtens und auch nicht gut fürs Ökosystem. Aber jeder, der eine gesunde Kindheit hatte, hat es mal gemacht.
Zum Teil wissen die Jungs auch nicht, was ihnen da rechtlich passieren kann. Und Videos davon zu erstellen, ist vllt auch nicht schlau, jedenfalls nicht mit Ortsangabe. Die Konsequenzen werden sie vllt mal erfahren, oder auch nicht. Aber das ist ja dann deren Problem.
Im Ganzen zeigt es aber, dass ein Bedarf an Bikestrecken da ist. Der Bedarf lässt sich auch nicht wegdiskutieren. Das wird von den zuständigen Ämtern sicher noch eine Weile versucht, wie lang hängt aber auch von uns Bikern ab.

Konflikte gibt es immer wieder, aber dieses ganze "Schuld in die Schuhe schieben" hier ist so lächerlich! Wie kleine Kinder im Kindergarten: "der ist's gewesen" und am besten noch mitm Finger drauf zeigen.
Es gibt in jeder Bikesparte schwarze Schafe, ich hab auch schon genug "heilige" CCler gesehen, die auf der Forstpiste fast die Leute über den Haufen gefahren haben. Und den Wanderer interessiert es nicht, ob es ein DHler oder ein CCler war. Für den Wanderer war es ein Biker. Ich schätze mal, 80% können da noch nicht mal unterscheiden.
Die Biker, die sich anständig verhalten, haben wie immer das Nachsehen, weil sie es auch zu spüren bekommen, wenn das Ansehen der Biker sinkt oder Verbote erteilt werden. Aber so ist es nun mal, die schwarzen Schafe wird es immer geben und so wird sich das alles einfach immer wiederholen. Man kann die schwarzen Schafe verpetzen gehen, man kann sich darüber halb tot ärgern, oder man kann sich an der eigenen Nase packen und mal was für den Sport tun:
Es gibt einfach fast keine Möglichkeiten, um unseren Sport legal auszuüben. Es gibt den Bikepark, der ist geil, aber auch nicht für jedermann und wenn man mal was anderes fahren will, sieht es schon wieder schlecht aus. Tatsache ist auch, dass jeder, egal, ob CC oder DH, illegal unterwegs ist, wenn er auf Trails fährt. Somit ist jeder immer im Unrecht und braucht bei keinem anderen die Schuld zu suchen. Die einzige Lösung, die über Jahre hinweg funktionieren kann, ist dass sich die Gesamtsituation ändert. Die Biker müssen sich zusammen tun und vernünftige Lösungen für legale Trails erarbeiten. Das funktioniert in Amerika, wo sich Biker (CC und DH), Wanderer, Reiter und teilweise sogar Motocrosser die Trails teilen. Das funktioniert auch in Stromberg, wo mit einfachsten Mitteln Trails errichtet wurden, die vom CCler bis zum DHler jedem Spaß machen. Das Forstamt ist den Bikern gegenüber jedenfalls aufgeschlossener, als manch einer hier denkt und die wissen schon, dass nicht jeder z.B. mit dem Bikepark etwas anfangen kann. Und die wissen auch, dass sich das "Problem Biker" durch Verbote nicht einfach abstellen lässt.
Also wäre es vllt mal sinnvoll, etwas für den Sport zu tun, anstatt nächste Saison wieder ein paar neue Schuldige zu suchen. Die negativen Energien in Positive wandeln und einfach mal was anpacken, anstatt hier rumzuheulen.


----------



## MrDownhill97 (17. Oktober 2011)

[FW] FLO;8834721 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein paar Jungs im Wald was bauen, dann können sie dort schon mal niemanden über den Haufen fahren. Rechtens ist es sicher nicht, und an manchen Stellen auch nicht gut für das Ökosystem.
> Aber wer von euch hat als Kind nicht mal nen Staudamm oder ein Baumhaus gebaut? Das ist genauso nicht rechtens und auch nicht gut fürs Ökosystem. Aber jeder, der eine gesunde Kindheit hatte, hat es mal gemacht.


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch !!! Es ist nicht alles rechtens aber...  





			
				[FW] FLO;8834721 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ganzen zeigt es aber, dass ein Bedarf an Bikestrecken da ist. Der Bedarf lässt sich auch nicht wegdiskutieren. Das wird von den zuständigen Ämtern sicher noch eine Weile versucht, wie lang hängt aber auch von uns Bikern ab.


 
Das stimmt auch !! Wir haben schon mal den Amir ( Kabbani ) gefragt ob wir nicht noch Downhillstrecke oben im Bikepark haben könnten aber "NEIN" das geht auch net


----------



## [FW] FLO (18. Oktober 2011)

MrDownhill97 schrieb:


> Wir haben schon mal den Amir ( Kabbani ) gefragt ob wir nicht noch Downhillstrecke oben im Bikepark haben könnten aber "NEIN" das geht auch net


Ja, der Amir hat genug zu tun und ist mit der existierenden Strecke schon beschäftigt. Der hat vermutlich auch besseres zu tun als euch ne DH Strecke zu organisieren und zu bauen. Das müsst ihr schon selber in die Hand nehmen.

Ihr könnt euch erst mal zusammen tun, die Leute, die ernsthaft an einer DH Strecke interessiert wären und diese dann auch bauen werden!
Dann könnt ihr euch das Gelände um den Bikepark anschauen, wo es geeignet wäre.
Ich würde mir mal das Tal anschauen, wo auch der Wanderweg runter geht zwischen Bikepark und Sessellift. Noch besseres und vermutlich interessanteres Gelände ist auf der anderen Bergseite runter Richtung Rhein, wo auch der Klettersteig ist. Diese beiden Gebiete sind weder für die Jagt interessant, noch für das Wild, weil dort zu viel Störung durch Verkehr und Wanderer herrscht.
Außerdem darf die Strecke über keine Felsformation führen, die größer als 100 oder 1000m² ist (bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher). Das ist speziell geschütztes Gebiet.
Wenn ihr was gefunden habt, könnt ihr nen Plan machen mit guten Beschreibungen.

Dann solltet ihr in den Verein eintreten, damit die Ämter und Behörden einen Ansprechpartner haben. Mit einzelnen Personen verhandeln die nicht.
Dann braucht ihr jemanden, der gut reden kann. Der geht dann zum 1. Vorsitzenden des Vereins. Der 1. Vorsitzende ist gleichzeitig der Forstamtsleiter von Boppard. Der kennt sich mit den Bikern sowieso schon etwas aus. Dem kann dann euer Redner das Projekt vorstellen und vllt könnt ihr zusammen in den Wald und das anschauen.

Und vllt klappt es ja dann mit einer offiziellen Strecke. Es muss euch aber klar sein, dass ihr dann auch alles bauen müsst, wenn ihr die Genehmigung bekommt. Und es muss stabil gebaut werden, da reichen nicht 3 Ästchen für nen Jump, die gerade in der Nähe liegen. Das kann richtig Arbeit werden! Wir haben z.B. im Bikepark im Steilhang für den ehemaligen großen Wallride einen ganzen Tag nur Bauholz hoch geschleppt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDownhill97 (18. Oktober 2011)

@[FW] FLO 

ja das haben wir dem Amir auch vorgeschlangen und hätten interesse aber e ist immoment die Frage BikepArk oder Buchholz da man in buchholz die Bahn hat zum hochfahren und das ist echt bequem


----------



## silverdiver (18. Oktober 2011)

MrDownhill97 schrieb:


> @[FW] FLO
> 
> ja das haben wir dem Amir auch vorgeschlangen und hätten interesse aber e ist immoment die Frage BikepArk oder Buchholz da man in buchholz die Bahn hat zum hochfahren und das ist echt bequem




DU FAULES STÜCK!!!!


----------



## Balu. (18. Oktober 2011)

> DU FAULES STÜCK!!!!



Wir sind alle zu faul ! 
Wir wollen mit dem Auto an den Trail oder Park möglichst nah ranfahren, wollen mit dem Lift/Shuttle/Bus/Zug den Uphill bewältigen und möglichst nah vor unserer Haustüre möglichst viel Spaß haben.

Genau so ticken Spaziergänger auch ! 
Kleiner Tipp:
Markiert auf ner Wanderkarte der Umgebung alle Wanderparkplätze und Ausflugslokale, die kürzesten Verbindungen dazwischen sollte man meiden. Vor allem Sonntags !

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## snailscrew (23. Oktober 2011)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Und wieder gibt's Wasser auf die Mühlen derer, die unserer Sportart nicht unbedingt wohlgesonnen sind:
> 
> Rhein-Hunsrück-Zeitung von Dienstag:



Hätte man die Rampe nicht gleich so bauen können, das man über die Bahn rüberspringt? Das wäre Entertainment gewesen!


----------



## JanE (3. November 2011)

Hallo an alle Koblenzer Biker,

hier kommt für Euch ein kurzes Update über den Verlauf der Unterschriftensammlung für die DIMB IG Koblenz.

Bisher wurden ca. 200 Unterstützerunterschriften für ein legales Singletrailnetzwerk im Koblenzer Stadtwald im Canyon Showroom abgegeben.

An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an alle die bereits unterschrieben haben.

Es ist geplant die gesammelten Unterschriften im Beisein der lokalen Presse an den Koblenzer Oberbürgermeister zu übergeben um dadurch auf unsere Bedürfnisse aufmerksam zu machen.

Dass man hierbei mit 1000 statt 200 Unterschriften einen besseren Eindruck macht ist denke ich jedem klar.

1000 Unterschriften stehen für ungefähr 1% der Bevölkerung von Koblenz.

Wenn man sich anschaut was mittlerweile in den Wäldern rund um die Stadt an Mountainbikern unterwegs ist sollte es doch möglich sein 1000 Unterschriften zu sammeln.

Deshalb hier nochmal der Appell an Euch alle: druckt Euch das obenstehende Formular aus - sammelt in Eurem Freundes- und Verwandtenkreis - trotzt selbst der Oma eine Unterschrift ab und gebt das ausgefüllte Formular im Canyon Showroom ab!

1.000 Unterschriften. Das ist das Ziel.

Ich hoffe dass möglichst viele von Euch dabei mithelfen dieses Ziel zu erreichen.

Beste Grüße,

Jan


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (25. November 2011)

Was mich wundert: Hier in der ganzen Diskussion ist noch nicht einmal das Stichwort "Harvester" gefallen. Im Hochtaunus mittelrweile alle 40 Meter eine fast apokalyptische Schneise der Verwüstung. Da wächst nichts mehr. Und dann sollen unsere Reifen das Ökosystem zerstören.

Übrigens bin ich immer gegen Verallgemeinerungen: Es gibt weder den Ausländer, den Downhiller, noch gibt es den Deutschen oder den CCler. Aber eins ist gewiss: In der (subjektiven) Wahrnehmung der Wanderer ist ein Full-Face-Träger angsteinflößend und damit ein wildes Ungeheuer.

Noch eine Theorie: Ich glaube ein Großteil des Problems hat mit Neid zu tun: Weil die (vornehmlich älteren) Spaziergänger aufgrund ihres oftrmals jahrzehntelangen ungesunden und bewegungsarmen Lebens weitgehen immobil sind, neiden sie uns unsere Bewegung und unseren Sport (und wenn nur unbewusst). Anders kann ich mir es nicht erklären, dass es im Hochgebirge über 2500 Meter keine Probleme gibt - nur Achtung und Bewunderung. Denn die Wanderer dort sind sportlich (und ausgeglichen).

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Habe übrigens selbst nie Konflikte, weil ich zur Prime-Time eben nicht die Trails direkt an der Platte in Wiesbaden fahre, sondern auf andere genauso schöne Trails ausweiche...


----------



## LegendBMX (18. Dezember 2011)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Es war sicher nicht so gemeint wie es geschrieben worde. Alle sind es definitiv nicht. Ich selbst und viele Freunde von mir fahren alle mit Protektoren und verhalten uns stets sehr freundlich auf dem Trail und fahren vorausschauend.
> Man muss allerdings sagen, dass es m.M. die meisten "Chaoten" sind. Denn ein CC-Fahrer fährt selter Trails bzw. fährt diese wesentlich langsamer runter als so manch anderer Freerider/Downhiller. Da fühlen sich die Leute dann auch eher weniger gefährdet als wenn jemand plötzlich mit 30-40 km/h um die Kurve geschossen kommt.
> 
> Die Bikeinteressen wandeln sich mitlerweile immer mehr in Richtung Freeride/Downhill und da liegt genau das Problem, wenn dann keine Rücksicht genommen wird. Vor dem Wandel gab es nämlich bisher fast keine Konflikte.
> ...




ich kenne allerdings keinen gravity-fahrer der auf der graden mit 30 an den wanderern vorbeiknallt und in gruppen nebeneinander durch forstwege ballert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## great87rick (22. Dezember 2011)

Hab grade erst von der Liste erfahren, hol anfang des Jahres die liste mal mit in die Fh, denke da geht was...;-)


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Dezember 2011)

Also mein Kumpel und ich haben die Dinger durch die Familie gereicht. Hier hat wirklich jeder eins unterschrieben...Eltern,Großeltern,Geschwister..hatten dann 12 Zettel rdy. GOGO Singletrails!


----------

